# Shoud I be worried about Tiger mosquitoes?



## Grazia

Hi,
I'm living near Ovada and I notice in many shops repellents of one kind or another for mosquitoes, especially the Asian Tiger mosquito which is supposed to be partularly prevalent in some areas like Alessandria. Does anyone have any advice about how to prevent bites other than covering up in the evenings? I hate to use repellents on my skin but I may have to as I'm fair skinned and they love me. 
Also it is true that these mosquitoes prefer urban locations or is that just an (urban) myth> lol


----------



## eastwardho

Hello Grazia. Depends what you mean by "worry about"!

It sounds like you're the kind of person who attracts mosquitoes (might have to do with the perfume, deoderant, or laundry soap you use, or just your personal chemistry). My partner gets at least a half dozen bites each evening while I tend to get one a week or less.

If you're not willing to use repellents, you will almost certainly get bitten. There are some natural options (free ones I mean - search wiki or the web). Otherwise, we light mosquito spirals and citronella candles when we are outside and they seem to work well, as does an outdoor spray called VAPE. If you're in a limited area (your own terrace or courtyard, e.g.) a good spray of VAPE will last an hour or so.

Before you get bitten the next time, go to the farmacia and ask for lo stick all'ammoniaca (ammonia stick) - rub it on the stings and they'll stop itching almost immediately.

I would advise you not to waste money on the Sandokan brand of products, which advertises that they are "specially formulated" for tiger mosquitoes. Basically, they cost twice as much and do exactly the same thing as other, cheaper products.

We also live in what you could easily call "the country," so at least in our personal experience the zanzare tigre don't show a preference for urban areas -- they're quite fierce here! They prefer living where it's humid and there's standing water around, which makes Alessandria perfect for them.

Best, 

E.


----------



## Grazia

Hi there,
Thanks for the reply and sound advice. We've been here 6 weeks now and I only have had 2 bites so I guess it must be less humid here than Alessandria. Certainly feels dry enough.

Yes, I think what you say about deoderant and perfume is right. My brother in law is a great fan of fancy aftershave and he gets bitten a lot whereas my husband is rarely bitten and wears none. I have stopped wearing perfume as I notice I am bitten much less. But I'm going to resort to repellent too for a month or so.

:clap2:


----------

